
Jolla’s first batch of Sailfish smartphones is fully booked - programmerby
http://thenextweb.com/eu/2013/08/21/the-first-batch-of-jolla-smartphones-is-fully-booked-but-we-dont-know-the-numbers/
======
Zigurd
Jolla probably has the best chance of success among the new entrants to the
handset OS business. They are not relying on Web apps and the browser runtime,
and the people at Jolla have a lot of experience combining Linux and mature,
first-tier telephony products.

I think Firefox OS has a good chance, too, but they are completely dependent
on making Web apps work well on a battery powered device. So far, that's
hasn't been a winning approach.

Samsung will surely ship a Tizen phone, but it's a strange joint venture with
Intel, and these supposed partners have divergent goals.

I don't know if Ubuntu has a launch partner, and the Edge thing was a
distraction. I'm an Ubuntu desktop user, and I wish I could get Ubuntu on a
tablet and see the usability issues dealt with. But I'm sure Jolla could make
a nice tablet, too. Microsoft created an odd self-injury by creating three OSs
with lots of common underlying technology and poor compatibility and lots of
restrictions on what kinds of apps run on each one. Ubuntu or other Linux-
based OSs could show how it's done, and with a leading position among desktop
Linuxes, I'm hoping Ubuntu will do that.

~~~
lbenes
In a resource/power constrained device, the last thing I want is to have all
my apps restricted to a heavy-weight VM. Jolla and Ubuntu both offer native
applications.

I haven't used Jolla yet, but I love the gesture based Ubuntu and Blackberry
10 UIs. If Android and iOS don't move in this direction, they will get left
behind.

~~~
Zigurd
Android has very very few global gestures. That was an intentional design
decision, with global navigation working through the Back, Home, and Recent
buttons. I don't think that is functionally inferior to global gestures, and
it makes it possible for apps use use more gestures for app-specific UI.

~~~
lbenes
Edge gestures are so fast and intuitive to use, I don't think they should be
reserved for apps. The two I find particular useful are the top-edge down to
access messages and the bottom-edge up to access your Task Manager.

Have you used a phone with an off-screen touch area? Using them for global
command makes perfect sense to me. The apps can use whatever gestures they
want inside the bezel.

~~~
ge0rg
On Android, top-down is used to open the Notifications (where new messages and
other pieces of info come in), and starting with some 4.x release, bottom-up
opens Google search / Google Now for you.

~~~
sirkneeland
That may be the case for nexus, but on my HTC One that bottom-up gesture
doesn't work

------
orlandob
Switched from iPhone 5 to Nokia N9 and I'm loving it. Can't believe how
superior MeeGo is to iOS and how it was ignored.

I will definitely purchase a Jolla/Sailfish device in the future.

~~~
Zigurd
Meego wasn't just ignored, it was killed so it wouldn't embarrass Windows
Phone. You have to wonder if Nokia could have made a billion each quarter
instead of taking a handout from Microsoft, much of which was returned in
licensing fees.

------
meapix
who cares, my n900 using maemo is still doing the job

~~~
akr
Same here - but I hope that Jolla can produce a viable N900 replacement for
the future. It seems to be the only Linux based Smartphone platform currently
in development that offers and is based on a "normal" Linux environment.

~~~
CaptainZapp
Darn! How I hate those me-too posts :)

Another very happy N900 owner here, with a brand new N9 in reserve if that one
croaks.

Even though there's hardly any new software available (which I knew when I
bought it) it's probably the best phone I ever owned.

I didn't (yet) sign up for Sailfish, but I'm very interested what will come
out of this project.

